# Production Bowl Turners Will Love Spike Plate



## 2436

Another interesting accessory for the lathe, thanks for the information Paul.


----------



## pmayer

Thanks, John.


----------



## Wildwood

Here is Jerry from Tucson (aka Nubsnstubs) chuck plate that will handle odd shapes pieces on the lathe. Whether professional or hobby turner might find as useful.






Over the years have seen other versions of accessories like his and Amy Grigg's spike plate.

Either one will serve you well depending upon what you are turning.


----------



## pmayer

Thanks, Bill. That's interesting. I really like the adjustability of Jerry's design, as well as the ability to mount it in a chuck. And I like the larger size of the Spike Plate. Dang it, now I need yet another tool. There's no end to this!


----------



## mbg

This spike plate looks handy and quick. I found another product that may be helpful to others - One Way Big Bite Spur Chuck. I have used this a few times and like it much better than a screw chuck.


----------

